# LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

Video
http://www.latenighttuning.com...t.mov


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*

Looks good! I would definitely take this kit over the C2 kit. I have to support my local Bay Area shops!








How far are you guys to completing the kit? Any specs? Pricing?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*

finally!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (883sportster)*

^^^


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (~kInG~)*

Used to have a 2.5L, good luck LNT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but I must say, that STI sexy blow off sounded hawtt behind the golf


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

nice. whats she putting down?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

subs


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (blackhawk 76)*

We are seeing around 220whp on stage 1. That is using the factory exhaust including the factory downpipe and catalytic converter.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*

Are you using the VW software ? sorry i did not watch the video yet


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Are you using the VW software ? sorry i did not watch the video yet

We are using GIAC Software. In the video you can see our car being tuned at GIAC.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Hope this doesn't end up like the intake...


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

test with tiptronic pls


----------



## o6platg2pernt5 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_test with tiptronic pls

It looks like they are already doing that. The Jetta in the film had chrome trim around the windows, that only comes on wolfies and uplevel trim packages. I didn't see any wolfie badges on that car Uplevel packages are tip only.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*

haha good observation, never thought about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

wow this would be great. so any authorized giac dealer would be able to flash the program onto our car instead of sending out the ecu.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_wow this would be great. so any authorized giac dealer would be able to flash the program onto our car instead of sending out the ecu.

Correct, you will be able to purchase the kit and / or get flashed by any authorized GIAC dealer.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Awesome


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

what is the estimate price range for the kit?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

Right now we are estimating $3500 for Stage 1 and $5000 for Stage 2. Stage 2 will include rods, pistons, more boost, and different tune.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

lol how are you guys gonna put out a turbo kit when your CAI has been in development for like a year and still isnt out yet?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_lol how are you guys gonna put out a turbo kit when your CAI has been in development for like a year and still isnt out yet?

Probably cause they were working on this instead. Priorities first!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*

did you guys remove the windshield washer bottle?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (Audi4u)*

subscribed


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (akdakota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akdakota* »_subscribed

x2


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_did you guys remove the windshield washer bottle?

Yes, and we have a replacement washer bottle.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o6platg2pernt5* »_
It looks like they are already doing that. The Jetta in the film had chrome trim around the windows, that only comes on wolfies and uplevel trim packages. I didn't see any wolfie badges on that car Uplevel packages are tip only.









I have chrome on my Jetta and mine is a 5 spd. Hopefully this works for people with tiptronic but from other sources it looks like it will be limited to Stage 1. I believe someone said that the transmission can hold somewhere around 220ft/lbs


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
I have chrome on my Jetta and mine is a 5 spd. Hopefully this works for people with tiptronic but from other sources it looks like it will be limited to Stage 1. I believe someone said that the transmission can hold somewhere around 220ft/lbs

Hey man, I'd be happy to even get a stage 0.5 on my tiptronic car








I hope it'll work for tiptronic-equipped cars...I could care less if I make it past stage 1. 220hp/???tq is good enough for me coming from only 150hp/170tq


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Right now we are estimating $3500 for Stage 1 and $5000 for Stage 2. Stage 2 will include rods, pistons, more boost, and different tune.

stage 1 includes FMIC?


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
stage 1 includes FMIC?

Correct


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_lol how are you guys gonna put out a turbo kit when your CAI has been in development for like a year and still isnt out yet?


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

damn, and I'm not too far away either.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
Correct

Great, a much better deal at this point in time than C2 (as long as you follow through with it and finish the kit). The C2 kit doesnt get intercooled until Stage 2 for about $1000 more, plus its a small side mount. Basically from what I see...your stage 1 is C2's stage 2, but way less in price.


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
Great, a much better deal at this point in time than C2 (as long as you follow through with it and finish the kit). The C2 kit doesnt get intercooled until Stage 2 for about $1000 more, plus its a small side mount. Basically from what I see...your stage 1 is C2's stage 2, but way less in price.

There Intake Price is the best in the Market also, oh wait it's still not out


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (883sportster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *883sportster* »_
There Intake Price is the best in the Market also, oh wait it's still not out









haha


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

The point was the C2 doesn't get an intercooler until $500 vs, $2500. And for these boost levels a side mount is fine.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (883sportster)*

Looks good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice to see companies still coming out the products for the 2.5L http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*

Didn't you guys have some cams coming out?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

and an intake
but you see were that went


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Can I prepay for the turbo and cams?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

Im really confused as to why people are harping on them about an intake an cams when they just developed a turbo kit which surpasses C2's (FMIC included (stage 1 includes more than c2's stage 2)) and does it by about $1000 from rough price estimates. Not to mention, GIAC is tuning it. Sure the C2 is a great kit and undeniably they are one of the best company's if not the best in the market, but this will be very competitive.


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_Im really confused as to why people are harping on them about an intake an cams when they just developed a turbo kit which surpasses C2's (FMIC included (stage 1 includes more than c2's stage 2)) and does it by about $1000 from rough price estimates. Not to mention, GIAC is tuning it. Sure the C2 is a great kit and undeniably they are one of the best company's if not the best in the market, but this will be very competitive.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3124460
Look at how many times LNT said the Intake was coming out. Just because someone says they have a turbo kit does NOT mean they will release it anytime soon. There Intake was supposed to be under $200.00 and still no intake. Some of us tried holding out for the Intake but have bought a different brand instead of being lead around over and over. I'd rather spend the money on a C2 Turbo and have it now rather then sit around waiting for intervals of "its coming out soon, very soon". I’m finding it harder and harder to believe this is a real company. If it is a real company they better hope that VW doesn’t change there motor in the rabbit when the MK VI comes out.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

which buy the way will have a 7 speed dsg


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (883sportster)*

It seems most people do not understand how difficult it is to start a new tuning company and / or release reliable products
We are a new shop and we must do more than focus on one product. There are many things to do on a day to day basis which must happen to ensure our business is successful regardless of one product. Late Night Tuning has long term goals.
Our holding back on our intake has been explained multiple times. As I said before, we will not release the intake unless we feel it is absolutely perfect. Many individuals on this forum have experienced CELS's with different intakes with no real explanation for why, or solution to solve them. We are trying to keep that from happening with our products. I have also explained the issues with our previous manufacturer.
I do not recall a public post ever revealing whether our cams will be in production. There are a lot of haters who insist in smearing our image because an intake did not come out soon enough for them. I do not understand how any individual could feel such posts help in any way. Personally, I hope products continue to be released for the 2.5 cyl no matter if they are from us, our competitors, or whether VW replaces the engine. Competition only helps the scene and forces tuners to up the anti on each product they produce. In the end that helps the consumer.
This thread is an official place to inform dubbers of our turbo kit, to gauge interest, and find out what is important to our customers. I encourage those individuals interested in the kit to keep this thread on topic.
T




_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 1:51 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

I dont think people are upset because the intake did not come out quick enough for everyone's expectations, but because over the past year, there have been multiple posts by LNT (cams thread for instance, 2/28/2007 I believe) stating the intake would be out in 8 weeks or less. This of course, has gone on for over a year, and people have become fed up with a company that always comes out with impressive preliminary results, but in the end never comes through with the proposed product








And its not as though people have not attempted to help LNT. When LNT came out with there dyno for their intake, multiple people (many) offered to pay for shipping here and there to allow for testing, but this was met with no response. Its hard for people to have faith in a company that fails to truly support its market










_Modified by esp at 4:04 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## airforcefocus (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (esp)*

Wow, so much grief over an intake! It seems like such a waste of time to even post about it, I would just go buy another company's intake.








Oh well. 
I don't have any experience with LNT, but I do have to say I was happy to see a company track testing their products when I saw them at Willow Springs in December. NOTHING tests durability like a good day at the track!


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

I think Tsalani pretty much hit the nail on the head. 
I also ask that unless you have something worthwhile to add to this topic that you refrain from posting in it. 
Thanks,
- Anthony


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_It seems most people do not understand how difficult it is to start a new tuning company and / or release reliable products
We are a new shop and we must do more than focus on one product. There are many things to do on a day to day basis which must happen to ensure our business is successful regardless of one product. Late Night Tuning has long term goals.
Our holding back on our intake has been explained multiple times. As I said before, we will not release the intake unless we feel it is absolutely perfect. Many individuals on this forum have experienced CELS's with different intakes with no real explanation for why, or solution to solve them. We are trying to keep that from happening with our products. I have also explained the issues with our previous manufacturer.
I do not recall a public post ever revealing whether our cams will be in production. There are a lot of haters who insist in smearing our image because an intake did not come out soon enough for them. I do not understand how any individual could feel such posts help in any way. Personally, I hope products continue to be released for the 2.5 cyl no matter if they are from us, our competitors, or whether VW replaces the engine. Competition only helps the scene and forces tuners to up the anti on each product they produce. In the end that helps the consumer.
This thread is an official place to inform dubbers of our turbo kit, to gauge interest, and find out what is important to our customers. I encourage those individuals interested in the kit to keep this thread on topic.
T
_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 1:51 PM 2-5-2008_

I agree with tsalani. Opening a business is difficult especially when your in the same market with very reputable companies who have been in the VW scene for a longer time period. Companies like APR, HPA, C2, Carbonio, VF, etc. have all established a name for themselves and the euro community so it is no wonder why people have high expectations for LNT. I also do agree that there were numerous posts on the intake being released throughout the year. But like tsalani said, the company needs to gauge interest with future customers. If it only took 1 intake to have a successful company than there would be plenty of pop up businesses selling intakes. Sorry to say but thats only going to work in the short run. 
tsalani, keep up the hard work! the turbo kit is looking great and I look forward to seeing what your company has to offer. and to anyone else that opposes my *opinions*, i challenge you to open a shop. have fun.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

So whats the deal with this turbo are you guys going to put this into production


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

2 pages and no one asks any important questions?

what type of turbo?
different injectors?
what's the mani like?
any acceleration numbers? (preliminary?)
etc etc


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_So whats the deal with this turbo are you guys going to put this into production

Yes, we plan on putting this kit into production. We are currently testing the kit on our car as well as a customer car. We are approx two months away from larger scale beta testing. We are also looking for local customers willing to beta test products. Serious inquiries are always welcome.
T


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_2 pages and no one asks any important questions?
what type of turbo?
different injectors?
what's the mani like?
any acceleration numbers? (preliminary?)
etc etc

Currently testing with a T3 Turbo, upgraded injectors, and the kit will be released with a cast exhaust manifold. We've been currently testing on road courses however we will try and get to the strip soon.
What are 2.5 owners looking for from the kit?
Ultimate power?
Affordability?
Smog legal?


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
What are 2.5 owners looking for from the kit?


I think it's safe to say most people are looking/hoping for something around ~230-250whp on stock internals.
Definitely looking for the rev hang and DBW lag taken care of.
You will hear a lot of questions about compatibility with the 6spd Auto transmission!
Drivability is key.
Emissions compliant would be nice I'm sure for a lot of folks.
Thanks for what you guys are doing, the 2.5 community appreciates your hard work! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the haters!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
Currently testing with a T3 Turbo, upgraded injectors, and the kit will be released with a cast exhaust manifold. We've been currently testing on road courses however we will try and get to the strip soon.
What are 2.5 owners looking for from the kit?
Ultimate power?
Affordability?
Smog legal?


good news!
personally i think affordability, expandability, reliability and driveability are key! It should be relativly inexpensive, we should be able to go with it any way we want depending on budget, the hard ware itself should last as well as all the parts effected by the turbo and i dont want to feel like im driving a dragster on the way to work or school







also, a huge thing for me is the software, theres no way in hell i can send out my ECU to anyone so either an exchange program or some sort of flash program would be a huge determining factor...


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

HOw is it comming any progress


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

My only concern with the turbo kit is the clutch and differential. In your testing so far how has the clutch and the differential held up and will it be necessary to upgrade those as well with your kit.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_HOw is it comming any progress

Progress is coming along nicely. We are currently testing a non intercooled version of our kit to determine whether it is safe. We should have some dynos next week.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_My only concern with the turbo kit is the clutch and differential. In your testing so far how has the clutch and the differential held up and will it be necessary to upgrade those as well with your kit.

In my experience the 2.5 tranny is strong if treated nicely. We have been running our race car on a stock clutch and it has been strong so far.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

this is all great news. ide like 240 whp stock internals and a front mount intercooler .if you guys do make cams plz plz plz plz make cams for a 6700 rpm red line. i would pre order them in a second.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Right now we are estimating $3500 for Stage 1 and $5000 for Stage 2. Stage 2 will include rods, pistons, more boost, and different tune.
do you really think the pistons wont hold up? i can understand the rods...but after seeing what 1.8T are doing with stock pistons..i wonder if the mk5 share the same piston traits....


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Hows this comming


----------



## jbdnavy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

the_q_jet, I'm no expert with turbo's and such, but from what i've gathered over time replacing the pistons isn't always due to durability concerns. I think they may just be to lower the compression to make it safer to push boost to a higher limit. Thats how I understand it but again, i'm no expert. And if you're gonna replace pistons it just makes sense to match them with new rods and such.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (jbdnavy)*

Is there any update from LNT??


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

Progress is coming along nicely. Things are looking good for a very affordable non-intercooled stage 1 kit. I will try to get some free time to take some pics.
T


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*

Lnt.. what i am looking for in a turbo package is smog legal i dont want to have to install and remove later to have it smogged(i live in so cal) and the over all reliability of the package... that my 2 cents.. keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

Anything new?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (kmarriner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmarriner* »_Anything new?

i hope so. i just hate when these threads get started and then just sit here with no updates.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_do you really think the pistons wont hold up? i can understand the rods...but after seeing what 1.8T are doing with stock pistons..i wonder if the mk5 share the same piston traits....

1.8T already have forged internals, they come boosted from the factory. Our cars do not, and will not hold up to higher levels of boost nearly as well as a 1.8T with out replacing the pistons/rods. Yes the piston shape can also be used to lower compression, so you don't have to double stack head gaskets and stuff.
BTW - Any updates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
1.8T already have forged internals, they come boosted from the factory. Our cars do not, and will not hold up to higher levels of boost nearly as well as a 1.8T with out replacing the pistons/rods. Yes the piston shape can also be used to lower compression, so you don't have to double stack head gaskets and stuff.
BTW - Any updates?

The rods in the I-5 are identical to the 1.8t and the crank is forged.
The 1.8t had a compression ration of 9.5:1 and so does certain 2.5 engine codes. Stock for stock the 2.5 will make more power and safer than a 1.8t.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

coming from the 2.0 ABA group..... i wonderd about the tranny/diff being able to hold down the power. i ran my ABA with a turbo with an upgraded clutch and the tranny held just fine. it was all in the way i drove the car. 
i would love to see the power figures of your stage 2 set-up. i think that the added parts (pistons/rods/intercooler) that are in this kit will be the way to go. if the clutch/tranny/diff will hold up to the power.

i would be willing to do some high temp desert testing for you here in vegas. it's going to start to get hot really soon....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FiZz'In GtI (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

thats some sick **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Progress is coming along nicely. Things are looking good for a very affordable non-intercooled stage 1 kit. I will try to get some free time to take some pics.
T

Coming up on 2 months since the last update. Similar pattern to their other "product releases". I was on board at first, and still am hoping this follows through, but this is starting to get disappointing.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

oh well.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
Coming up on 2 months since the last update. Similar pattern to their other "product releases". I was on board at first, and still am hoping this follows through, but this is starting to get disappointing.

You're going to give up on this company cause they haven't made a post on this lame ass forum?
If you're that interested in a turbo kit, why don't you buy the one that's already out and attainable. Instead of crying because he didn't post up. Give them a call, I'm sure they're making progress, and maybe it's taking them so long cause they want it perfect, as T said. You have no idea what they could be doing, I bet if he posted up, "We just hit 300whp with stock internals you'd be jumping up and down over it. Relax and have some patience, or give them a call and stop crying on the internet.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o6platg2pernt5* »_
It looks like they are already doing that. The Jetta in the film had chrome trim around the windows, that only comes on wolfies and uplevel trim packages. I didn't see any wolfie badges on that car Uplevel packages are tip only.









That's incorrect. Older GLIs still had the chrome trim and currently chrome trim is standard on a 2008 Jetta SE which is available with a manual. As for older models they were also available with chrome trim and manual transmissions
Oh and actually the Wolfsburg did not have chrome trim


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i have a wolfie and i have chrome trim. it is also tip. any updates on this turbo kit?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

nice to see some competition on this but I'm gonna stick with the C2 can't wait around for the price to drop if I'm gonna be turbo in time for the later part of show season this year. not sure if anyone else knew about it but VW gave up on Neuspeed and handed the turbo side of the thunderbunny to C2 after the thunderbunny had still had overboost issues neuspeed couldn't resolve still like a year and a half after it was a VWOA SEMA car I'm guessing.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

lol whatever happend to the intake, never got an intake so i guess still intrested
no but seriously good luck guys, glad to see your still sticking with it and trying to put out stuff for our 2.5's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cbrabbit at 6:16 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm gonna see how the GIAC software compares to the C2 over time though, running GIAC 92 octane on my bunny right now and its great, already have a flashloader and if I could use that to control boost then I might be interested in doing beta on the software as long as there is 6,8,10 psi settings on the boost switch


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I just watched that video and hearing the boost dump into that last corner almost made me have a clean up in my pants


----------



## selfatvi (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: LNT Turbo Kit Teaser pics and video (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_We are seeing around 220whp on stage 1. That is using the factory exhaust including the factory downpipe and catalytic converter.


Surprised Stage 2 skipped the addition of adding a bigger DP and exhaust. 
Or did you guys find that the stock exhaust system was plenty enough??


----------



## scunicycler (May 9, 2007)

I know stage 1 doesn't come with an intercooler, but could one be attached later? I feel like it would need one down here in so cal.


_Modified by scunicycler at 1:25 AM 7-9-2008_


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dear LNT,
Please continue to ignore these cocks demanding constant updates and come out with a great product like your Intake.
Sincerely,
stangg172006


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

lol...


----------



## Rad-Rabbit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (883sportster)*

Is this kit available yet?


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rad-Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rad-Rabbit* »_Is this kit available yet? 

i think there would be a thread about it if it was available...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Rad-Rabbit)*

oye


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Update soon plz!!!!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (skyrolla89)*

2.5T?


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (skyrolla89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skyrolla89* »_
i think there would be *100 threads* about it if it was available...
 
Fixed.


----------



## scunicycler (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

I am really looking forward to this kit as long as it is affordable and of a solid quality. My 2.5 Jetta is my daily driver, and I just want to give it a little more kick. I really hope that stage 1 comes with an intercooler, because I live in SoCal and heat has already ruined a few of my friend's turbo-charged engines. So....affordable, reliable, and awesome, then I will be happy.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (scunicycler)*

yeah it also has to actually be produced, which you can see by this post, it doesn't seem that its going to happen.
check out C2's kit or Eurojet's that is in the works now.


----------

